# ratón (informática)



## totor

¿Qué tal, amigos?

Cuando nosotros, hispanohablantes, nos referimos al *mouse*, decimos indistintamente *mouse* o *ratón* (aunque más lo primero que lo segundo  ).

Cuando los franceses lo nombran, ¿dicen a veces *souris*, o siempre *mulot*?


----------



## Paquita

Decimos siempre "souris". Lo de "mulot" es la palabra que le atribuyeron los humoristas de "Les Guignols de l'info" al Presidente Jacques Chirac, que lo usó por equivocación o no lo usó, ...


----------



## chics

Para entender la broma, explico que Chirac es de campo, de Corrèze...


----------



## totor

Gracias Paquita y Chics, porque además me han resuelto otro problema, y era la referencia a Chirac en Les Guignols.

Pero les cuento que he visto *mulot* en algunos textos referido al *souris*.

Tal vez quedó de esa época  .


----------



## chics

Te lo explicaría mejor un francés, pero parece ser que el guiñol de Chirac era (es... ¿aún sale a veces?) extremadamente popular, tal vez pusieron de moda la palabra. ¿Son textos informales?


----------



## Yul

Pour répondre à la question initiale: 
Ici, le terme "mulot" est très peu utilisé (pour ne pas dire jamais) dans le sens de souris d'ordinateur. Peut-être pourrait-il l'être, à l'occasion, de façon humoristique ou dérisoire. 

Yul


----------



## totor

chics said:


> ¿Son textos informales?



En páginas de internet, Chics.


----------



## chics

En internet también hay paginas formales y otras que no lo son, si _mulot_ se usa sobretodo en sentido jocoso esperaría verlo en contextos coloquiales, según que blogs, por ejemplo, más que en páginas institucionales más serias.


----------



## Paquita

chics said:


> _mulet_ .


 
No confundas : mulet, mulet y mulot


----------



## lpfr

Paquit& said:


> Decimos siempre "souris". Lo de "mulot" es la palabra que le atribuyeron los humoristas de "Les Guignols de l'info" al Presidente Jacques Chirac, que lo usó por equivocación o no lo usó, ...



 Lo de Chirac y el "mulot" ocurrió realmente. Pero hay que reconocer que eso fue hace mucho tiempo, en la época en la cual la gente solo comenzaba a utilizarlos.


----------



## totor

chics said:


> Pensaba que era en textos que habías leído.



Sí, sí. Fue en un texto que estoy traduciendo, pero precisamente hace una referencia a Les Guignols y a Chirac.

Concretamente, dice:

_… quelqu'un de ma géneration […], une géneration qui comprend qu'on appelle "mulot" une souris, comme Chirac dans "Les Guignols"._

Cuando leí eso, busqué por internet Les Guignols, y así me enteré de que se trataba de un programa cómico de actualidad, pero lo que supuse es que siempre se decía *mulot* a la *souris*, sobre todo después de haber visto que en una página lo usaban como *souris* (fíjate la parte que dice: déplacez votre mulot sur "commentaire", cliquez et…).

Pero ustedes me lo aclararon todo junto  .

Gracias, Louis.

Es un buen dato el que me das, porque voy a hacer una nota aclaratoria.


----------



## gustave

la historia viene (auténtica esta) de una visita que hizó Chirac en un colegio, unos chicos estaban trabajando en un ordenador, Chirac se acercó, se interesó, y preguntó "¿y eso qué es?". Era un ratón. Luego los Guignols etc. No hace tanto tiempo.


----------



## totor

gustave said:


> No hace tanto tiempo.



Acabo de buscar en la web. La emisión de Les Guignols es de febrero de 1997.

En verdad, no es la prehistoria.


----------



## yserien

Tampoco es exactamente un ratón/souris aunque pertenezca a la misma familia : múridos.(Por cierto que en España todo el mundo dice ratón, informaticamente hablando)


----------



## totor

yserien said:


> Tampoco es exactamente un ratón/souris aunque pertenezca a la misma familia : múridos.



Sí, eso es cierto. La traducción que da el Larousse es *ratón campesino*, o como es más usual por aquí, *ratón del campo*.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Aquí en España, se adaptó "les Guignols de l'Info" a la actualidad española en la emisión "Las Noticias del Guiñol". Se les conoce como "los muñecos del guiñol".


----------



## yserien

totor said:


> Sí, eso es cierto. La traducción que da el Larousse es *ratón campesino*, o como es más usual por aquí, *ratón del campo*.



Ya ves, por una vez nos vemos libres de los dictados de la factoria W.Disney, ¡Arriba el ratón, abajo el mouse!


----------



## totor

yserien said:


> Ya ves, por una vez nos vemos libres de los dictados de la factoria W.Disney, ¡Arriba el ratón, abajo el mouse!



¡Bien dicho!


----------

